# Living in Brisbane



## n3lly4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am moving to Brisbane later this year with my young family, & wanted to get some inside knowledge on the areas around Brisbane to live in, or more importantly those to not live in.....

Any thoughts very gratefully received.

Thank, Neil


----------



## paige.kellyann (Sep 18, 2012)

hello,

I have heard many great things about north lakes for a family area. my Boyfriend was living their for two years with some close family friends of his and he has nothing but great things to say about it. 
 hope that is helpful


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

n3lly4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Brisbane later this year with my young family, & wanted to get some inside knowledge on the areas around Brisbane to live in, or more importantly those to not live in.....
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,

Just avoid Eagleby, Woodridge those sort of areas. Too many break ins reported.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Brisbane is nestled between two of the most popular seaside strips in Australia, the Gold and Sunshine Coasts.The Brisbane river divides the city and empties into Moreton Bay which has many islands. Some Moreton Bay islands have towns or resorts on them. One bay island, St Helena once housed prisoners. Another bay island, North Stradbroke Island has been a meeting place for the local natives for centuries because of the abundance of seafood. Some inhabited Bay islands have freshwater springs, creeks, and lakes. Our climate is warm, breezy, and sunny most of the year, the wet season begins around November and ends around April.


----------



## mrwright (May 15, 2013)

I've been told to mainly avoid the suburbs Logan and Ipswitch


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

mrwright said:


> I've been told to mainly avoid the suburbs Logan and Ipswitch


Certain suburbs in Logan is a no-go zone ie: Woodridge, Slacks Creek, Eagleby, Marsden. Other than that should be fine as there are pockets of good suburbs in Logan


----------

